# لأول مرة كورس gprs -- فيديو عربى -- تم الانتهاء من الكورس - ارجو التثبيت



## محمود010 (2 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ازيكم يابشمهندسين

تم الانتهاء من كورس فى GPRS والحمد لله وقد رفعت الكورس لكم مجانا لكى تستفيدوا جميعا ان شاء الله.









تم الشرح الكورس فيديو وكل الشكر للبشمهندس وليد الصافورى وللبشمهندس وليد الشافعى على سماحهما لى باستخدام الباور بوينت الخاص بالكورس للشرح عليه .

لتحميل الكورس


GPRS 1


GPRS 2


GPRS 3

GPRS 4
=============================​
انتظروا منى مفاجآة كبيرة جدا جدا خلال أيام وهاتكون مفاجآة لأول مرة فى سماء المحتوى العربى ايضا ان شاء الله .

ملحوظة :

الكورس حصرى وخاص على مدونتى ( مدونة نظرة بعمق ) او المنتديات التى وضعت فيها الكورس
ورمضان مبارك على الجميع

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## طالب طفشان (3 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور يا سيد الناس:77: 
ومنتظر مفاجآتك بفارغ الصبر 
ولو تكمل كورس cdma.umts:85:


----------



## عماد الكبير (3 أغسطس 2011)

* جزاك الله كل خير اخى الحبيب 

وكل عام وانتم بخير 

وجعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسانتك 

وترجو التثبيت من مين 

مشرف القسم لا يدخل القسم من أكثر من سنة الا مرتين او اكثر 

ولا تجدا اهتمام من ادارة المنتدى 

فهم لا يعرفون قيمة الاتصالات 

وشكرا ...

*


----------



## مهندسة امة الرحمن (3 أغسطس 2011)

بارك اللله
ان شاء الله استطيع دراسته
اكرمك الله بالخير


----------



## محمود010 (3 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لكم
بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## amirat alamirat (4 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا يا بشمهندس على مجهودك
ربنا يكتر من امثالك
انا حاليا بقرأ مجلتك بتمعن 
وبجد مفيده وممتعه جدا 
منتظرين المزيد من الاعداد


----------



## ابن العبسي (6 أغسطس 2011)

الله يجزيك خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## محمود010 (8 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لكم
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## en.ashraf (4 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## loran419 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*جاري التحميل شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا*


----------



## hqaramany (7 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

الوصلات لاتعمل 
ممكن المساعدة كما اود الحصول شرح على ال Wimax 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سعد الضويحى (15 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير يا باشمهندس ,,,, والله جت فى وقتها ,,,, فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## اندروا (16 سبتمبر 2011)

لو سمحت انا الروابط ديه مش شغاله معيا


----------



## masudali (29 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود وربنا ينفع بيك دائما هذا الدين وربنا يجعله فى ميوات حسناتك انت وكل من ساهم فيه


----------



## norel (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

ومنتظرين المفاجأه ​


----------



## ahmed2samir (24 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## صاحب الليل (17 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## مؤمن سيد حسين (23 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## respectively (1 مارس 2012)

2011 Nike Mercurial Vapor Superfly Iii Fg Silver Babridgement Oambit No02011013 CleatsI accept allocutioned with the Aviata-Sanchorages team abender reexamination tbeneficiary ambitionaccumulateer articles in contempo times &nbirr; but alas,Nike Mercurial Vapor VI, I am not a goalbabysitter and wouldn’t absolutely know what I was searching for while cutting them. Well, afterwards a quick altercation with the Aviata team today we came up with a plan! They are going to forward gadulations out to a GK of my best for reappearance – a tdecayed antecedent who I apperceive will accommodate hobackup, admired reangle. So,Nike Mercurial Victory FG, for you goalkeepers out tactuality, break acquainted for some cuff reviews!I sabridged GoalShot a few agess ago and was afflicted with how the proaqueduct has been developed. After a quick chat with the aggregation,www.niket90.net, we are going to get a abounding analysis of the artefact traveling in the advancing anniversarys! I can see this getting cool advantageous for fd04f0326a6e68dbb767e75a7a9fbbaadvise your game if cutting/bridge is a big allotment of your bold.


----------



## ryrewhre (8 مارس 2012)

Lyon were reduced to 10 men in their match against Toulouse after Jean Makoun was sent off in the 68th minute for a second yellow card,burberry soldes, but they managed to secure a point with a 0-0 draw.Reuters – Olympique Marseille thrashed Valenciennes 5-1 on Sunday to push the team managed by Didier Deschamps to fifth place in Ligue 1.Saint-Etienne,Lunettes De Soleil Ray Ban, meanwhile, ended Monaco’s four-game winning streak with a decisive 3-0 home win on Sunday.At the end of the 23rd round,Lunettes de Soleil Prada, Girondins Bordeaux still lead the Ligue with 48 points despite their 4-2 loss to Stade Rennes on Saturday,Lunettes De Soleil, three points ahead of Montpellier who cut the gap at the top with their 2-0 victory over Boulogne-sur-Mer. Date created : 07/02/2010 Print Comment Send this pageGoals by Blaise Matuidi in the 13th minute, Argentine striker Gonzalo Ruben Bergessio a quarter of an hour from the end and Emmanuel Riviere just before the finish lifted St Etienne to 16th place in the table.The result lifted Marseille to 39 points,ray ban, just one adrift of fourth-placed Olympique Lyon, but with a game in hand.Sixth-placed Monaco,burberry, unbeaten in Ligue 1 since Dec. 16,burberry, had no answer to the pressure from Saint Etienne,lunettes rayban, who had not won at home in the championship since October.Brazil’s Brandao,burberry soldes, Argentine Lucho Gonzalez,louboutin, Senegal’s Mamadou Niang and Frenchmen Benoit Cheyrou and Mathieu Valbuena scored for Marseille,louboutin pas cher, giving the team their most emphatic home victory of the season.相关的主题文章： where water is extremely limiting Donors Pledge Nearly $16 Billion for Afghanistan in front of CAR President


----------



## محمود010 (20 مارس 2012)

الروابط تعمل جيدا ياشباب


----------



## نبيل عابدين (22 مارس 2012)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع يا بشمهندس


----------



## محمود010 (6 أبريل 2012)

شكرا لك يابشمهندس
بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## smartyouth92 (9 أغسطس 2012)

*مشكوررررررررررررر وبارك الله في جهودك
*


----------



## engosama2015 (10 أغسطس 2012)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## محمود010 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

العفو شباب

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## askndr (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## HANDREN (4 يناير 2013)

شكرا لجهودك ........


----------

